# Send .htm file in email



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a .htm file that has text and pictures. When i attach it to the proposed email i open it to test it before sending. It opens with the text but no pictures. I can open it on my computer with pictures. Could you help please?:wavey:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That's due to the default security settings in Outlook:

_Outlook >> Tools >> Trust Centre_


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

pip22 said:


> That's due to the default security settings in Outlook:
> 
> _Outlook >> Tools >> Trust Centre_


 Thank You. This .htm opens with text and pictures when i receive it in Outlook, and when i save it to my documents or jump drive, it opens text and pictures, but if i attach it in an Outlook email the text is there but not the pictures. So, in Outlook trust centre what would i change to correct this please?:wavey:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I worked out the saving/sending of .htm files in emails. Now when I save them I select “Outlook message *msg Format” instead of “.htm/html”(see attachment below). I sent one to myself and the pictures in the emails are still there. :thumb:


----------

